# Gelding 9 year old APHA stallion



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Poco was gelded this morning approx 11am. I'm going to keep a journal throughout the healing process so Anyone curious about gelding mature stallions can see how it went for us. 

DAY ONE:

Poco received a tetanus and anti toxin prior to the gelding process. He received one syringe of sedation, was the walked over to a large grassy area to be given the second dose. I literally had to hold his entire head/neck on my shoulder for the second shot as he was sooo sleepy already. 

He laid down within 2-3 minutes and a rag was put over his face. The vet then put a rope around his lower neck/upper shoulder and use it to tie up his rear leg. 

I did not witness the actual gelding process. Since I was helping hold the back leg forward. 

After the removal was finished we waited about 10 minutes or him to wake up. He was VERY unsteady on his feet for about 15-20 minutes and had a hard time keeping his legs under himself. 

After he got steadied I hand walked him for approx 30 minutes then let him out to pasture. About 2 hrs later I cold hosed his inner flank for about 10-15 minutes followed by another 10-15 minutes of hand walking. I did have to wash off his legs since his white made him look like the victim of a horror movie! There is a steady drip of blood that I was told may continue for 2-3 days. 

By afternoon he was grazing happily and I had witnessed him trotting around a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad he is doing well...I am sure he will make a wonderful gelding!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations on a successful procedure. Glad to hear Poco is happy and basically unfazed by what happened today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

DAY 2:

Poco seems to still be doing well. I saw him playing and rolling in the field this morning and when I called him in for feeding he came running in as usual. I did cold hose him twice today but did not ride or hand walk since he did seem to be moving quite a bit on his own. If I happen to catch him standing around again like yesterday he will have to be worked though.

The blood dripping seems to have slowed significantly and there is little to no signs of swelling as of yet.

*** Graphic "ish" Photo **
*


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Day 3:

The swelling is down even more and blood drip has nearly stopped. He seems happy and playful. 

DAY 4:

I did ride for a few minutes. You'd hardly know he was recently
Gelded. There is no swelling at this point and everything is healing up great! Plus he's FULL of **** and vinegar lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Riding will keep the swelling at bay. Glad he's ok, and YOU are ok!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad it went well!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm really feeling I've made the right choice on buying vs breeding. This way I can purchase a foal that meets all of my "must have's" vs just hoping the foal will match once it's born.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

